
Company Says It Will Fix Your Smile. It May Shush You If It Doesn’t - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/21/technology/smiledirectclub-smile-nda.html
======
gnicholas
> _SmileDirectClub’s chief legal officer, said in interviews that the vast
> majority of users were happy with the company. SmileDirectClub pointed to an
> average customer rating of “4.9 out of 5” on more than 100,000 reviews on
> its website._

> _When some of the customers requested refunds, SmileDirectClub asked them to
> sign the confidentiality provision. The agreement prohibited the customers
> from telling anyone about the refund and required them to delete negative
> social media comments and reviews, according to a copy viewed by The Times._

Well, it's easy to have 4.9 stars out of 5 if you pay off the people who wrote
bad reviews to take them down.

